# Washington County seeking members



## Buckjunkie (Jul 4, 2011)

Washington County hunting club needs members. About 2000 acres of pines, swamp, clear cut, hardwood bottoms and wildlife. Deer, hogs, turkey, rabbits and doves. Looking for honest and responsible members to join. $600 per year. Contact club President at 770-983-3559. Thanks for your interest, happy hunting.


----------



## bubba10point (Jul 4, 2011)

*washington county club*

where in washington county is the property,
is this private or timber company?
Any camping?  water or electric?
How many members?
Thanks


----------



## Buckjunkie (Jul 8, 2011)

The property is located south of Tennile. We are trying to keep 30 members. We have a few that only hog hunt in the off season and some that only turkey hunt. We have utilities and a bath house. The property is owned by several private owners. Most is timbers land.


----------



## dradajr (Aug 24, 2011)

These are the bucks I have taken off of this property in the last 2 years.  I have been very lucky.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 24, 2011)

This the Gin Branch by any chance?


----------



## chris chupp (Aug 25, 2011)

would you consider a rabbit hunting only membership?


----------



## dradajr (Aug 25, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> This the Gin Branch by any chance?



No, this is  G&G


----------



## dradajr (Aug 25, 2011)

chris chupp said:


> would you consider a rabbit hunting only membership?



Most of the members do not want people running dogs.


----------



## Buckjunkie (Aug 28, 2011)

Good deer Jr. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 28, 2011)

dradajr said:


> No, this is  G&G


Ok, don't know that place. Gin Branch is right around the corner from me.


----------



## dradajr (Aug 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## Buckjunkie (Sep 2, 2011)

dradajr said:


> bump



Lol


----------



## Buckjunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

Still need a couple more.


----------



## Buckjunkie (Sep 30, 2011)

Still looking.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Oct 10, 2011)

Are y'all on the ogeechee?


----------



## mountainboync (Jan 23, 2012)

is this aval for next yr


----------



## dradajr (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, call club pres  @770-561-7935


----------



## seabolt (Feb 23, 2012)

how many hog hunt and how many hunt them with dogs?


----------



## GTHUNT (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the maximum number of members ya'll would have?


----------



## dradajr (Jul 12, 2012)

Still looking for members for the 2012-2013 season call ted @ 770 561 7935 !


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Jul 31, 2012)

I may be interested...my in-laws live in Washington Co. so I spend a lot of time down that way in the Fall. I may actually be down this Friday-Sunday, could you give me a specific location of the property? I would like to ride by (no on the property) just to see where it is in relation to where I usually stay.


----------



## dradajr (Aug 5, 2012)

Our club is 3.5 miles east of the town of oconnee.


----------



## dradajr (Sep 23, 2012)

Still looking for about 10 members for the 2012-2013 season. For a total of 30 members.  Dues are $600.00.


----------

